# HeartRateToWeb



## loic2665 (Jul 17, 2020)

loic2665 submitted a new resource:

HeartRateToWeb - Get your heart rate on your stream without any external service



> This program let you get your heart rate on your stream, this is open source, completely free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

